# Memphis MC1.1100 vs Cadence ZRS-7000D



## Pedro14 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got the memPhis amp already but deciding on purchasing the cadence to replace because the Memphis is only 550w at 2 ohms. 

And the cadence is 900w at 2 ohms 

Thought id ask young guys first


----------

